# How to remove ATI's heatsink pins



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

Show article


----------



## GG (Mar 31, 2005)

*Old Old Old News !!!*

Heya,..

Wonder where ya got THAT info from,..this has been on the Sapphire Forum page since last year dude...and if you DID find it there,..a nice credit where credit's due would have been nice !

http://www.sapphiretech.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=7070

GG


----------



## ReconCX (Apr 1, 2005)

credit's only due if it was quoted man. don't come in and be a skeptic and definately don't come in and denouce something others put effort into.

it's quite obvious w1zzard did his own work here, provide very nice quality pictures as well. So i say cheers to w1zzard for another fine article!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2005)

i did not know about the sapphire article, nor did i take any info from it. if you take a close look you definitely see some differences in the ideas i give (ballpen, coin)


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 1, 2005)

ReconCX said:
			
		

> credit's only due if it was quoted man. don't come in and be a skeptic and definately don't come in and denouce something others put effort into.
> 
> it's quite obvious w1zzard did his own work here, provide very nice quality pictures as well. So i say cheers to w1zzard for another fine article!



Heya,..

Read it again dude before jumping on your high horse n being all overprotective. There was a sentence included in the post that covers things both ways, that being :- 

...and if you DID find it there,...

..which W1zzard has cleared up...(which by the way W1zz, it wasn't a dig or anything,..just a pointer to it being old news, that's all - good article btw, and goes to show that great minds sometimes do think alike eh ? LOL ;o) ).

ReconX, I forgot that even though you THINK you speako da english over there, there are still differences between Yank and Brit english,..(so I'll forgive ya for "going off on one for nothing).
As for the use of the word "skeptic",..i wasn't being skeptical about anything,..but i "would" have been if i'd have said "Hhhmmpf, i don't believe that would work" or even "Wizzard, I don't believe you",..so again,..next time, take the time to read things properly and use the CORRECT word for the right situation, before having a go at someone eh.??
Oh, and some people don't credit things even when it's quoted,..hence the post.

Cleared up, end of story..

GG


----------

